
Ask HN: Code for America alternative? - aadilr
I am interested in spending a year doing coding for humanitarian purposes and as the Code for America application process is closed for 2013, I am looking for alternatives. Doesn't necessarily have to be just like CFA or even in America, but I would like to spend a year getting better at coding while making the world a better place. Any suggestions?
======
rak
<http://sanitation.hackathome.com/>

<http://www.rhok.org/>

------
thinkcomp
We could always use help.

<http://www.plainsite.org>

help@plainsite.org

~~~
aadilr
I just sent an email. Thank you for informing me of this opportunity.

------
kookster
You could make something that matters:

<http://matter.vc/>

~~~
aadilr
I would be interested, but it seems like I would need to already have a team,
is this true?

